# vexilar for summer fishing?



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

im going to buy a flasher once i get my tax returns back and i was wondering if anyone uses them during summer off a boat? ive heard a lot of people doing it with their ice packs and i was just wondering how well it works compared to a regular fish finder and what you need to buy to convert it from ice to open water.

thanks


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I used to use my FL8 all year round. I had a suction cup puck mount that I would use on the back of my boat in the summer. And then use my iceducer in the winter. It worked great. If you have a boat with no battery, the vex is a great compact unit and you don't need to mess around with larger batteries.

I upgraded to a different boat that has a graph in it now so only use my FL8 in the winter.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I use my FL-18 on open water. I actually use mine for trolling.

I mounted a high speed transducer on my bow mount and ran the cable to the back so when I troll forward I can stay on the break.

I used to use my Fl-8, but can be hard to see in bright light. The FL-18 is much brighter.


----------

